# Grocery Delivery Service to DVC- recommendations please.



## GrayFal (Dec 18, 2013)

A friend with a family of 4 will be staying at SSR this spring.
What is the recommended grocery delivery service to use.
Does DVC provide this service or is it better to use something like "Fresh Direct" or "Pea Pod"?
TIA


----------



## fluke (Dec 18, 2013)

I have used Garden Grocer as that appears to be the most popular but I had a lukewarm experience.  Alot of people say good things about wegoshop, because they have a larger inventory ( Ibeleive they will go to any grocery to pick things up). 

Disney does have a service but it is pricey and my understanding is it is limited to the items in their onsite (small) stores.  I have never personally used it.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2013)

I use Garden Grocer, and like them.  Others use We Go Shop.  GG has a little bit of a markup on items, WGS has a larger delivery fee.  Probably comes out in the wash.  Pick the one whose ordering model you like.  With GG you pick from a list.  With WGS you specify specific brands/sizes/etc.

For me, "lazy" trumps "wants control", so I pick from a list.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've used garden grocer twice for shorter trips where I didn't want to take the time to go to the store myself. Both were fairly strait forward smaller orders though, mainly breakfast foods, snacks, drinks. 

We're going next summer for a longer trip, and I definitely plan to hit the grocery store on my own one we're settled in.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 18, 2013)

Garden Grocer has a good selection, but they are kind of expensive.  

I was disappointed, because they did not call when they reached the hotel, and we wasted most of a day waiting for our delivery - which was in the hotel refrigerator, even though we were in our room waiting for their call - as directed.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 18, 2013)

Whole Foods will also deliver: http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/service/orlando-delivery


----------



## stanleyu (Dec 18, 2013)

I suppose it depends on how much you want to eat in your room, but we mostly buy breakfast foods like eggs, bacon, bread, juice, yogurt and occasionally a fast food like pizza. I hate taking part of my vacation time to grocery shop, and so going to the on-site grocer at the DVC is just WAY too convenient and fast to do it any other way.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 19, 2013)

I have used We Go Shop and like them a lot. (Although I haven't used them in a year or two.) 





rhonda said:


> Whole Foods will also deliver: http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/service/orlando-delivery


Good to know, thanks!

I think Goodings might deliver, but they cost more than Whole Foods!


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 19, 2013)

The primary difference between Garden Grocer and We Go Shop is that GG has a set menu of items that you shop from at preset prices which carry their markup.  

We Go Shop will shop wherever you want, including Super Walmart, Costco, etc.  You also specify brands, sizes, etc.  They bring you the receipt, and add a service charge.

As noted above, the convenience cost is probably a wash between the two.  

Both have good reputations.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 19, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I think Goodings might deliver, but they cost more than Whole Foods!


Goodings is the UGLIEST food I've ever seen.  Yuk.


----------



## EileenL (Dec 19, 2013)

*Grocery delivery*

I have an affiliate link on my website you pay the same but I get small commission http://www.freelancetourist.com and lots of other info on Orlando area


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I am passing them along.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 20, 2013)

Another poster here who has used gardengrocer at least three times.  No complaints.  They did forget something once and I just told them to deliver it next time they made a delivery the next morning (it was double of something).  I also order early, at least a month before, so that I can choose the time I want it to be delivered and I make sure I am there to receive it.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2013)

Interesting.  I always ask that they deliver early to bell services. Then I just call the bell desk when I'm ready to have things brought up.  I tip a little extra for this, but appreciate the flexibility on an arrival day of not having something pre-scheduled.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 20, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Interesting.  I always ask that they deliver early to bell services. Then I just call the bell desk when I'm ready to have things brought up.  I tip a little extra for this, but appreciate the flexibility on an arrival day of not having something pre-scheduled.



I do the same thing.


----------



## czar (Jan 20, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I do the same thing.



This is ok with cold item, too?


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 21, 2014)

We have gone with WeGoShop twice and have never had problems.  With them, you can ask for brands/places to shop (Target, Walmart, etc).

Never had a problem and she has taken same day order from me without problem.  I do ask them to just leave the items at bell services, which adds a mandatory 10% tip.  They're very good at marking which items need to be refrigerated and which needs to be in the freezer (ice cream).  They also attach the actual receipt.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 21, 2014)

czar said:


> This is ok with cold item, too?




Yes it does.


----------



## Amy (Jan 23, 2014)

We used Wegoshop this Xmas and everything worked out well.  I originally considered Garden Grocer; however, we buy a lot of organic stuff and GG has very limited organic offerings.  

I asked the Wegoshop shopper to shop at Publix.  We ended up with two boxes of the cereal on my list (even though I wanted only one) because there was a Buy 1 Get 1 Free deal; I like the fact that the shopper passes those savings along.  We arrived late and the owner just left everything with DVC bell services' refrigerator/freezer.  We handled the payment via phone and she emailed me the actual shopping receipt the same day.


----------

